# New in finding work abroad



## shaymm (Apr 2, 2012)

I graduated a couple years ago with a BA and would like to teach at UAE. With just a degree are there any options? I have been searching a ton, but a lot of sites seem to have fees upfront 'to get qualified'. Is there anyway to get a contract without a certificate? Or, a contract with completion of a TEFL certificate.


----------

